# Playboy by Don Diego Robusto Cigar Review - A Decent Enough Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Experience:

Initial Impression-Never having tried a Don Diego before, I was excited to try a Playboy Double Corona by Don Diego. What make...

Read the full review here: Playboy by Don Diego Robusto Cigar Review - A Decent Enough Smoke


----------

